# Triton TRA001 Vibration issues



## misterbig (Sep 14, 2013)

I have recently purchased a triton TRA001 and have mounted it in a new Incra LS router table. On the weekend I was using the router and had a half inch rabbit bit and was going to dado some plywood for some shelves that I am working on. When I started the router it was on speed 1 and according to the manufacture bits 1 inch and under should be set at the highest setting or 20,000 rpm. As I rotated the dial the vibrations started to get noticeably worse. At the setting 5 the whole table felt like a palm sander. Everything started to fall off and I shut it down ASAP. Something was wrong! Past setting 3 is when you really feel the vibe change. 

I took the bit out of the router and the collet and then turned it on and slowly crept up to 5. No vibe. Automatically I assumed a faulty bit. So I inserted another bit again and the same result. I thought maybe it is normal with bearings. So I inserted the bit that came with the router (straight cutter) same thing. I tried cutting with the bit and all I can say it was nasty. Looked like a jigsaw did the work. 

Anyone here have experience with this before. 

I will also add this is the second router as the first one had a broken part in the height adjustment router handle and was stuck in free plunge. I contacted triton and they sent me this replacement router to fix that issue. I free very unlucky with having issues with two different routers. Just hoping there is a quick fix.


M


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds like you got another bad one. Send it back


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a. Are you saying the router does not vibrate with no cutter and vibrates when the cutter is added?

Sounds like something in the collet making the cutter out of balance.

Is this the first time you used the router, freehand or in a table?


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow. I have never had a problem with my Tritons nor heard of a problem, but it sounds like you have one.

I assume you have tried to run it up off the table and without a bit to see if the problem continues...? Not that it matters much, but it does sound like you got another bad one.


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

My TRA001 just started this exact problem last week, also in an Incra aluminum plate.
I,m going out to measure for collet runout then give Kreg a call.
Ken


----------



## misterbig (Sep 14, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi N/a. Are you saying the router does not vibrate with no cutter and vibrates when the cutter is added?
> 
> Sounds like something in the collet making the cutter out of balance.
> 
> Is this the first time you used the router, freehand or in a table?



when i run the router without a collet and bit it runs smooth. when I put the bit in the router and start off at speed 1 no noticeable vibe. as i move the dial towards the 5 it starts to vibrate all over the place. this router is mounted in the table. I have taken the router out and re installed the spring and tried it in free plunge and i am getting the same result. And yes this was the first time i started this router. I also tried the same bit in my old craftsman and no issue at all. 

m


----------



## misterbig (Sep 14, 2013)

KenM said:


> My TRA001 just started this exact problem last week, also in an Incra aluminum plate.
> I,m going out to measure for collet runout then give Kreg a call.
> Ken


i have tested about 10 different types of bits, with the bit bottomed out, 1/8 inch from the bottom out position, a rubber grommet. I have tested on the router table, off the router table, with the incra plate attached with the incra plate removed. I had one bit go from running horrible, to running as smooth as silk, back to horrible within 30 seconds.

my old craftsman fixed base router ran smooth and true with the same bits with the exception of the 3" panel bit as i was too nervous to run that large of a bit on a router that old outside the table.

I have a call into the service center and waiting to hear back. will keep you posted on what the issue is. I talked to a electric repair motor repair person who has worked on electric motors longer then i have been alive and he told me that something called the armature is screwed. told me to stop testing and send it back.

I guess i will find out soon.

m


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

misterbig said:


> i have tested about 10 different types of bits, with the bit bottomed out, 1/8 inch from the bottom out position, a rubber grommet. I have tested on the router table, off the router table, with the incra plate attached with the incra plate removed. I had one bit go from running horrible, to running as smooth as silk, back to horrible within 30 seconds.
> 
> my old craftsman fixed base router ran smooth and true with the same bits with the exception of the 3" panel bit as i was too nervous to run that large of a bit on a router that old outside the table.
> 
> ...



Kreg is sending a new collet. The router has the same issues with no collet on it, so I don't think a new collet will fix it. I hope it does tho.

K


----------



## misterbig (Sep 14, 2013)

KenM said:


> Kreg is sending a new collet. The router has the same issues with no collet on it, so I don't think a new collet will fix it. I hope it does tho.
> 
> K


I tried that as well, I purchased a new collet as I thought it could be the issue as it was the only constant in the test other then the router and that didn't help either. 

M


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

misterbig said:


> I had one bit go from running horrible, to running as smooth as silk, back to horrible within 30 seconds.
> 
> I have a call into the service center and waiting to hear back. will keep you posted on what the issue is. I talked to a electric repair motor repair person who has worked on electric motors longer then i have been alive and he told me that something called the armature is screwed. told me to stop testing and send it back.
> 
> m


The in balance, out of balance sounds like a bad bearing to me. It might also be the armature but normally if it is out of balance it stays out of balance although it could change with speed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sounds like a user error thing,not getting the bit installed right..

===


----------



## colletcrasher (Dec 2, 2013)

or could be a bent shaft, Ive noticed inferror bits vibrate more than say whiteside, never had a prolem with the side bits


----------



## colletcrasher (Dec 2, 2013)

:wackor could be a bent shaft, Ive noticed inferror bits vibrate more than say whiteside, never had a prolem with the side bits


----------



## colletcrasher (Dec 2, 2013)

I would check router with different bits say a straight bit or just check without a bit take the lock nut off and put lock nut on trying different things unless you have been down this path could be a bearing going bad


----------



## misterbig (Sep 14, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> Sounds like a user error thing,not getting the bit installed right..
> 
> ===


bob, would you like to explain how to install a bit in a router. maybe the issue but i am not sure. i take the bit, push it in the hole, hand tighten, then take the provided wrench and snug it up. I have tried three different approaches pertaining to the bottom portion of the bit. first was bottomed out, next was after it was hand tightened i pulled the bit out slightly, maybe an 1/16 to 1/8 of an inch and snugged it up. the last approach was to use the rubber grommet that came with my Sommerfeld bit sets that i purchased. All the the approaches lead to the same result.

I would love to know if i am doing something wrong. Please advise.

m


----------



## misterbig (Sep 14, 2013)

bentwood said:


> :wackor could be a bent shaft, Ive noticed inferror bits vibrate more than say whiteside, never had a prolem with the side bits


i had the same result with my whiteside dovetail bit, at level 3 i could see that the tip of the bit was deflecting about 1/16 of and inch, at level 5 was insane. 

m


----------



## misterbig (Sep 14, 2013)

bentwood said:


> I would check router with different bits say a straight bit or just check without a bit take the lock nut off and put lock nut on trying different things unless you have been down this path could be a bearing going bad


i tried the following bits

-flush trim bit bearing on top - CMT
-flush trim bit bearing on bottom - Craftsman
-ogee bit - Sommerfeld
-1/2 upcut spiral bit - Freud
-3 1/2 panel bit with a back cutter - Sommerfeld
-tongue and groove bit - Sommerfeld
-3/4" 7 degree dovetail bit - Whiteside
-1/2 14 degree dovetail bit - Whiteside

tried two different collets

m


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it one of those collets that has to snap into the collet nut? Not familiar with Triton, but that is my first thought.


----------



## colletcrasher (Dec 2, 2013)

have you checked all the nuts screws and such for bein tight could be somethin simple, sounds like your close, check your collet could have a small crack or bent area or a tiny pc of dirt hiding inside have a good day hope you get it fixed soon this place is great ebody knows their routers


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

As I read what Mister Big has tried, I'm thinking that this is not a novice user--he's systematically eliminated the user error/small parts possibilities. (my opinion--you've gone farther in trying than I would have that's for sure)

Okay, we have a brand new machine from a good manufacturer, and if Kreg is the distributor in Canada--a firm known for excellent service. Two lame machines back-to-back from Triton and/or Kreg has odds that rank up there with hitting 5 of 6 numbers in the lottery. I have that kind of luck with washing machine parts, never on the lotto.

If it is Kreg, it's time for a call to them (not the retailer in this case), with a firm but kind description of the tale of two routers. Those folks believe beyond customer service--they try (in my experience) to achieve customer satisfaction. They will feel the frustration, and I think take action. 

Again, my opinion--your mileage may vary.

earl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could check the shaft easily to see if it is bent. Chuck a 1/2" drill bit and check it with a small square from 4 sides. Rotate a 1/4 turn and do it again. If the shaft is bent you should be able to see it that way.


----------

